# what salter to use?



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

Wanting to put a salter on my polaris 500. what are some good salters to use? hoping to get one that holds 200 pounds or so at least. please attatch a link or pics if possible ussmileyflag


----------



## tcfirerescue13 (Jan 13, 2010)

start searching older threads! this topic has been covered SEVERAL other times


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

i already have and they really do not discuss anything that i am looking for.


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

I like the swisher model since it has a screw on lid but i made a handel so i can open the chute from the seat of the four wheeler


----------

